

Why you want to keep updating your Perl - Mithaldu
http://www.xray.mpe.mpg.de/mailing-lists/perl5-porters/2011-07/msg00623.html

======
Mithaldu
And as a little bonus:

[http://www.xray.mpe.mpg.de/mailing-
lists/perl5-porters/2011-...](http://www.xray.mpe.mpg.de/mailing-
lists/perl5-porters/2011-07/msg00645.html)

